# dreamfall chapter one



## S0l4ris451 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallöchen, hat wer von euch auch Performanceprobleme im neuen Dreamfall? Auf Niedrig läufts flüssig aber ab Mittel nicht mehr! Hab mir die Systemvoraussetzungen angeschaut und die erfüll ich eigentlich locker!


----------



## HanFred (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das Game ist wohl nicht besonders gut optimiert.
Zum Glück war es für mich auf "awesome" grösstenteils gerade so spielbar, auch weil es ein Adventure und kein Actionspiel ist. Also eher mit wenig Frames. Aber in der Werkstatt lief es tatsächlich nur auf "low" einigermassen flüssig.
Es bringt wohl nicht viel Nutzen, aber hier steht, welche Einstellungen sich wie stark auf die Performance auswirken: Dreamfall Chapters: Reborn Performance Guide


----------



## S0l4ris451 (23. Oktober 2014)

Zum Glück ein Adventure. Und ja in der Werkstatt nur auf low ich weiß. Zum Glück liegts nicht an der Hardware!


----------

